# 25% constant cpu usage in Win 7 64



## shevanel (Oct 1, 2009)

I just noticed today that I have 99% system idle process but below at the cpu usage detail it says 24-26% constantly..

i look for which processes are using cpu and everything is @ 0 except chrome which is 1-2%

Why can this be?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2009)

Can we please have a screen shot?  Sounds like Windows may be reporting it wrong


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 1, 2009)

Have you made sure to click show processes by all users?

You have to click that to show things like some anti virus programs and things like windows live communications platform.

( both which use about 25% cpu when they're fully active)


----------



## shevanel (Oct 1, 2009)

ill make screen shots now.

I only noticed it after uninstalling a gtx 275 again and putting in a 7600 gs. Dont know if that matters. using driver 190.38?

core 1 (or 0) is showing constant use in the performance graph.

back to post screens


----------



## shevanel (Oct 1, 2009)

okay, i uninstalled the 7600 gs and rebooted. ran driver cleaner and cleaned display/phsyx.

sitting at the desktop typing this i'm at 0% cpu usage with spikes under 5%

this is with no driver installed.. sitting in nasty res mode. going to install a different video driver and reboot  to see what happens..

at least i narrowed it down to a driver problem.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 1, 2009)

installed 185.93 and back to the unusual cpu usage. core 1 (or 0) is back at 100%.. total system is 25%

WTF?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Use Process Explorer to see exactly what background process is causing it.

Usually when this happens, it is a hardware interrupt causing the high CPU usage, which windows won't show you in task manager.


----------



## Reventon (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm confused too. Maybe like Newtekie said, there could be many or one background process taking up a lot of usage.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 1, 2009)

when i uninstalled the video driver the problem went away.

Im trying to 190.62 now

----

*I installed the 190.62 and as soon as i hit the dekstop i opened tm and 25% again, 1st core at 100%*


----------



## shevanel (Oct 1, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Use Process Explorer to see exactly what background process is causing it.
> 
> Usually when this happens, it is a hardware interrupt causing the high CPU usage, which windows won't show you in task manager.



using that program it says "deffered procedure calls" DPC @ 24.5% and hardware interupts @ .5% or so...

what do I need to do now?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2009)

You wouldn't happen to have another graphics card laying around that you can test, preferably nVidia based, would you?

It might be a hardware issue, it could also be a software conflict with the driver/nVidia control panel.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 1, 2009)

This was a 7600gs I bought from a forum member as a backup card.

I don't have any other GPU's at the moment.

The funniest thing is, I am sitting now with just the basic driver installed and I'm doing CPU benchmarks and I'm scoring off the charts.. and im running stock 2.8ghz.. 

Im starting to wonder if my cpu 0 has been fubar'd since day 1... on nvidia drivers.

Could be this card though, bec tbh I just noticed this yesterday when I installed the 7600gs.

I get bored and run winrar bench and scored 440.. and i thought something was wrong so I looked around and saw core 0 @ max.. 


right now at stock winrar bench is scoring 1980 , while no gpu driver installed. wtf?


i have no idea what to do.. dont wanna run my core 0 at max..


----------



## shevanel (Oct 1, 2009)

I have no fix for this. 

I disabled the GPU in device manager and core0 drops from 100% load to 0%..............................................

guess I'll just run low res on a 1920x1080 monitor with GPU disabled in DM until I pick up a new card. No big deal


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2009)

I was heading towards that bad card conclusion, but it seems you jump there already.

I would definitely replace the card and see if that solves the problem, the DPC running one of your cores at 100% is uaually a good sign of bad hardware.

You could also try reseating the cards to see if maybe it just isn't getting good contact in the slot.


----------



## crush3r (Oct 1, 2009)

i have the same problem, 25%-30% constant load on win7 64bit 7100


----------



## shevanel (Oct 2, 2009)

crush3r said:


> i have the same problem, 25%-30% constant load on win7 64bit 7100



then youre taking a huge performance hit. I wonder how to solve this.


----------



## crush3r (Nov 29, 2009)

Was this problem ever resolved? I'm still having the mysterious 15-20% load! Going ATI soon so will be interesting to see if this is an nVidia driver issue.






Edit: Task manager says 37% ?!?


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 29, 2009)

Tick the box in task manager *"show processes from all users"* maybe there is another process which does that...


----------



## crush3r (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, it seems to be that wmpnetwork





Edit: Solved! Having disabled that from starting with windows using msconfig, i no longer have the load.


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 29, 2009)

That's the windows media player network service IDK if it's ok to turn off but I'm glad you got that sorted


----------



## crush3r (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't use WMP anyway


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well here are some more services and it's functions if ever you need to turn them off,

black viper's w7 services guide


----------

